# Favorite Comic?



## Mia23 (Feb 15, 2010)

I just started reading calvin and hobbes again and it is AMAZING!! haha
there are just so many life lessons in one comic :yes


----------



## Mia23 (Feb 15, 2010)

awww...noone can relate? oh well, i still have enjoyed rediscovering this comic book


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I used to always read tin tin, loved that comic.


----------



## Mia23 (Feb 15, 2010)

haha, thanks


----------



## Mia23 (Feb 15, 2010)

*wonderful...a perfect way to procrastinate*


----------



## creep (Jan 29, 2009)

Skimming through their archives just now, it truly looks as though there's a Dinosaur Comic suited to just about anything anyone could want one for.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)




----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Pictures for Sad Children and xkcd are my favorite at the moment.


----------



## enigmaticenigma (Jan 11, 2010)

PsyKat said:


> Pictures for Sad Children and xkcd are my favorite at the moment.


Yay!! XKCD is awesome.

I also obsessively read Questionable Content, MS Paint Adventures, and Sam and Fuzzy.


----------



## How to bill (Feb 27, 2010)




----------

